# Lavaca River Report ?



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Probably hasn't been cold enough. Looking for fishing/catching report on Lavaca River below Lake Texana dam to the bay. Anybody been yet?


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

It is a delicate balance of temperature and rainfall. Don't expect much news from there loose lips sink ships.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I was there last Monday, along with 20 other boats, and didn't have much luck. I was just fishing the dropoff with plastics and live shrimp. Caught about 10 trout and a Sheepie, 2 would've been keepers, but they were right at 15, so I chunked them back. Seems like most boats were running more toward the mouth, and yes it's not been cold enough yet to make it real good.


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Hmmmmmmmmm, 20 boats, everybody's got the same idea. Weren't just there to run their engines. Thanks for the posts.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't know, that was my main goal that day. It's a great spot to blow the soot out


----------



## Pintabo (Feb 8, 2006)

River has been slow - I went twice last week. Bunch of small ones only.


----------



## B&C (Jul 23, 2010)

It's not the same as it used to be. The POC etiquette has made its way to the river. It's not just the locals anymore....


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

B&C said:


> It's not the same as it used to be. The POC etiquette has made its way to the river. It's not just the locals anymore....


X2!


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Haven't fished it in a long time. Grew up fishing there in the 60's. We would always go when it got cold. Sorry to hear people have changed it.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

B&C said:


> The POC etiquette has made its way....


;-) What etiquette ??? oh, wait, now I see ;-)

I agree with the above, special combination of temperature and salinity... in some areas like this tide levels is another parameter.. and we've had above average high tides.


----------



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

Used to be a real gem..... now overfished.


----------



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

B&C said:


> It's not the same as it used to be. The POC etiquette has made its way to the river. It's not just the locals anymore....


X3!!!!

Even worse sometimes!


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I bet there was a parking lot full of boat trailers under the 616 bridge today.


----------



## Pintabo (Feb 8, 2006)

When someone new asks you about it, just send them to the old Frel's boat ramp we used to use. Maybe they won't come back.


----------



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

Pintabo said:


> When someone new asks you about it, just send them to the old Frel's boat ramp we used to use. Maybe they won't come back.


LMAO..... now i Know your a local!


----------



## Pintabo (Feb 8, 2006)

seadave said:


> LMAO..... now i Know your a local!


Dad grew up in Vanderbilt, so I have spent a lot of time down there. My college roommate was from there as well. I live in Katy and drive down a lot.


----------



## T-Roy (Oct 4, 2004)

I have good memorizes of the Lavaca River. Grew up fishing it on COOLLDDDD Days. Took my college room mate there once in about 1995. We pulled up on a shoreline in a HEAVY Fog. He was jawing about where the heck I brought him to fish. I believe it was the tune to I don't want to catfish. About 5 minutes into the drift I flipped an 18" trout in the boat. 25 yards later he did the same. About 10 yards farther down the shoreline, he dropped anchor and the next move was to the boat ramp with two limits of Trout. He answered his own question.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Needs to get really cold for an extended period (at least 2-3 days) to drive the fish to the winter holes like various rivers, Offats Bayou, etc. This latest weather would have me drifting out in front of Greens cut on WGB. Soft mud, and shell pads scattered throughout in fairly deep water between the ICW and the old ICW. Have done well there in the past under similar conditions. Good luck!
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## B&C (Jul 23, 2010)

Met a grey eyed fellow at the Frayles ramp back in the mid 80's that gives me the creeps to this day. Looked just like Charles Manson. He was fishing off the bank....


----------



## oakforestmx (Feb 9, 2011)

Not that many boats when we got there at 1:30 yesterday , found several nice reds and one oversize throwing vudu shrimp. The trout we could not find, we only caught one.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

B&C said:


> Met a grey eyed fellow at the Frayles ramp back in the mid 80's that gives me the creeps to this day. Looked just like Charles Manson. He was fishing off the bank....


big moustache, and scraggly unshaved face?


----------



## B&C (Jul 23, 2010)

BertS said:


> big moustache, and scraggly unshaved face?


5'8"ish, scraggly beard, skinny and wild grey eyes is what I remember most. He looked like Manson.

He came up to us and asked a few bizarre questions while we were unloading the boat.

When I parked the truck and trailer, I reached across the seat to lock the passenger door and the keys flew out of my hand. I thought they went out the rolled down window. I tore up all of the grass looking for them outside the truck. It turns out they fell down into the body of the cab through a small opening in the frame of the cab on the inside. It took a couple of hours to figure this out. The guy kept slipping up behind me unannounced and stood there watching. It was really odd....

When we got back to the ramp from fishing he was gone and no issues with our property.


----------



## THE ORIGINAL CORKY (Apr 4, 2005)

B&C said:


> 5'8"ish, scraggly beard, skinny and wild grey eyes is what I remember most. He looked like Manson.
> 
> He came up to us and asked a few bizarre questions while we were unloading the boat.
> 
> ...


$100 that freak was from Ganado or Edna...as all the county's freaks reside in one of those two towns. Fishing died in the river years ago. Very hit or miss the past 15-20 years. I suggest everyone return back to POC and let her heal up.


----------



## B&C (Jul 23, 2010)

THE ORIGINAL CORKY said:


> $100 that freak was from Ganado or Edna...as all the county's freaks reside in one of those two towns. Fishing died in the river years ago. Very hit or miss the past 15-20 years. I suggest everyone return back to POC and let her heal up.


My money is on Lolita or Vanderbilt! LOL


----------



## JMAKO (Jun 20, 2013)

Sometimes they target you guys that are fun to eff with! lol


----------



## Taylors545 (Feb 25, 2014)

Trolled the Lavaca back early January and did pretty good. Went back a couple of weeks ago and water is very fresh. We got skunked.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

